# Boulder Mountain Lakes getting rotenone?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Curious to know if anyone has heard about the DWR treating 6 lakes in the Boulders with rotenone to re-stock with native cutthroat?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

not that I am aware of, but maybe they should be:
https://www.ksl.com/?nid=1110&sid=46765124&title=snapshot-of-the-week-june-13-2020

I think Boulder Creek is scheduled for it's treatment. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Blue Lake, in the North Creek drainage (near the Barkers) is being treated today. That is the only one.

That's a lake that really needs it. It's just loaded with 6" brook trout. Nothing but good will come from this treatment.

But there are no other lakes planned for treatments.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Dixie National Forest website says Rotenone for Blue lake and another pond next to it.

https://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/dixie/news-events/?cid=FSEPRD644843

And Cutts and Tigers to be stocked.

"Following the removal of fertile brook trout, a combination of sterile tiger trout and Colorado River cutthroat trout will be stocked back into the ponds."


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Dixie National Forest website says Rotenone for Blue lake and another pond next to it.


I think they already did the pond below Tall Four.

(your link took me to the 2019 notice. Here is the 2020: https://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/dixie/news-events/?cid=FSEPRD749572)

https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd749411.pdf


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

You da man PBH!


----------



## BobbyCollins (Jun 25, 2020)

I heard about this, Residents of the tiny town of Boulder who say they don't want to become "downstreamers" are vowing to continue their fight against a project to poison unwanted fish with rotenone in a popular stream.
texttospeech.onl
mortgagecalculator.tech


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

^^

for once, these first-time-posting-spammers have hit the nail right on the head!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

It is a rather eloquent spam. 

I didn't have the rise of Cyberdyne and Skynet on my 2020 Bingo set.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

PBH said:


> ^^
> 
> for once, these first-time-posting-spammers have hit the nail right on the head!


I've noticed they're getting more sophisticated. Posting copied comments from linked youtube videos, or in this case, posting the opening line to an archived sltrib article from 2011 that talks about this subject.

https://archive.sltrib.com/article.php?id=52629955&itype=CMSID


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Time to do Oak Creek as well. As long as they do as promised and restock it with sterile brook trout and splake. If cutts or tiger trout are involved, I would rather they leave it alone and let it cycle through.


----------

